

Reading Design - ms-rm
http://alistapart.com/article/readingdesign

======
michaelpinto
I liked this article but it sort of ignores the school of graphic designers
who dared to write copy. Three good examples of this would be Bob Gill, George
Lois and later Tibor Kalman. In fact not only would these designers write
copy, but they'd often come up with the larger concept itself.

